# How do I get even with a deadbeat scooter rider?



## Dargo

...without going to jail?

Let me preface this question.  Almost 4 months ago I was sitting at a stoplight in my Acura and a moron on a "VIP" scooter (the cheapest of the cheap scooters) rammed me from behind and ripped a $750 bumper cover on my car.  When I got out of the car, the guy (mid 30's and grungy looking) had gotten his scooter started again and took off through narrow alleys and people's yards.  There was no plate, of course, on the scooter and I opted to not follow him through people's yards.

I called the police and they wouldn't even bother to fill out a report for my insurance company.  They said "This happens all the time with these 'scooter people' and we don't waste our time filling out reports anymore".  So, not only do our morons on scooters not have plates, insurance or driver's licenses but they get a free pass from the police because there are so many of them causing traffic issues that the police ignore the issue.  Each week during the summer we read about where a scooter rider (generally two on each scooter) were removed from the gene pool while riding in the left lane on a busy 6 lane highway.

In Indiana, scooters are only forbidden to be on interstates.  Even though they are, by law, limited to less than 2hp and cannot be designed to run faster than 25mph (unless the owner has a valid driver's license, plates the machine and carries appropriate insurance), they are allowed on all roadways other than interstate highways.  Literally, on a local 6 lane state highway with a speed limit of 60 mph, with traffic running around 70 mph, there are always scooters running 20 mph in each lane.  It really annoys me because besides the 2 hp and no more than 25 mph rule, it is illegal to have more than 1 passenger on one of these unlicensed scooters but I've yet to see the police do anything about the issue.

Anyway, I just saw the moron on the scooter who rammed me a few months ago.  It wasn't too hard to tail him and discover where he lives.  How shocking, it's in a public housing development!  My question is this; how do I get this asshole back for causing over $700 damage to my car?  I do not wish to do him bodily harm, but I sure would like to see his scooter unable to be used to cause further damage.  Literally, you can buy a POS scooter like his new for just over $500.  So, in my mind, if I ruined, or had someone ruin, his scooter I would still be money in the hole but get a little satisfaction.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

try a couple of moth balls in the gas tank something like a heavy dose of they politicaly correct alcohol might meld down the guts of the carb to


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Direct route:
223 tracer round..........

Sneaky route:
Back about 15 years ago a bud got back at his cheating girlfriend.........he got a can of the expanding foam insulation & added on about 4 feet of nylon tubing & put it in the tailpipe of her car up as far as it would go.

Emptied the whole can in there.

It was months before she finally took it to a shop who figured it out.


----------



## waybomb

You know where he lives, so you have to get his name first. Shouldn't be too hard to do.

Subscribe to a few gay magazines for him, some skinhead magazines, white supremecy magazines, sign him up for the Tea Party, pledge some money to the Republican Party and the Tea Party, etc, etc. Wouldn't take to long to flood his mailbox with this and the boys in the hood would certainly find out.

Don't send any money, just click the bill-me-later radio button. Do all this from a library computer or a store display computer.

Order cable tv, satellite tv, Uverse, etc. Call Goodwill for a pick up of all his furniture. 

If you didn't mind spending a little money, you could think of all sorts of stuff to send him.

Does he have a ho at home. Call her up from a pay phone (are there any?) and yell at her for her homie screwin your ho. Demand child support.

And so on.


----------



## jpr62902

Why not just sue the bastard?  In Ohio, if you get a judgment and they don't pay up, you can get their driver's license suspended, file a judgment lien (so they can't ever buy or sell a house without paying YOU) garnishee their paychecks and bank accounts, etc.  Also, judgment interest is 10% in Ohio (I think).  If you can collect, it adds up over the years.


----------



## waybomb

Sue? Somebody living in public housing? Who makes more money on that- the plaintiff or the attorney, because the plaintiff gets nothing.


----------



## jpr62902

waybomb said:


> Sue? Somebody living in public housing? Who makes more money on that- the plaintiff or the attorney, because the plaintiff gets nothing.



 Collection lawyers typically charge a 33% contingency fee.

 You'd be surprised how much cash folks can come up with when they realize they can't get a driver's license without paying for the damages they caused.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What ever happened to turning the other cheek?  Demonstrating that you are the better man?  An act of kindness goes a long way.  Bake the guy some cookies and drop them off to him.  Kindly walk away knowing you just did a good deed. (just don't let him know you laced the cookies with ex-lax)


----------



## Dargo

jpr62902 said:


> Why not just sue the bastard?  In Ohio, if you get a judgment and they don't pay up, you can get their driver's license suspended, file a judgment lien (so they can't ever buy or sell a house without paying YOU) garnishee their paychecks and bank accounts, etc.  Also, judgment interest is 10% in Ohio (I think).  If you can collect, it adds up over the years.



He has no license; thus riding a scooter in his mid 30's. He has no registration nor insurance since he has zero assets to protect. This guy is the worst example of a human living freely off of society with no worries I can imagine. His POS scooter isn't worth the cost of filing a small claim law suit and that would be his only asset. You cannot have welfare, SNAP, or public housing garnished. He has nothing to lose except his $50 scooter.

With this being so common that police officers won't take the time to fill out an accident report, I cannot even file for a claim with my insurance company. There is current legislation, STRONGLY opposed by Democrats, that would at least require these scooter people to at least register the little shitmobiles and carry at least $25k of liability insurance but it will never pass. Until then, they are a bane on society.


----------



## Dargo

NorthernRedneck said:


> What ever happened to turning the other cheek?  Demonstrating that you are the better man?  An act of kindness goes a long way.  Bake the guy some cookies and drop them off to him.  Kindly walk away knowing you just did a good deed. (just don't let him know you laced the cookies with ex-lax)



I showed all the kindness I'll ever show him by not running over him with my car a few months ago.


----------



## muleman RIP

One word: sand!  put it in anything that holds fluid.


----------



## Reuben Goldberg

Dargo said:


> He has no license; thus riding a scooter in his mid 30's. He has no registration nor insurance since he has zero assets to protect. This guy is the worst example of a human living freely off of society with no worries I can imagine. His POS scooter isn't worth the cost of filing a small claim law suit and that would be his only asset. You cannot have welfare, SNAP, or public housing garnished. He has nothing to lose except his $50 scooter.
> 
> With this being so common that police officers won't take the time to fill out an accident report, I cannot even file for a claim with my insurance company. There is current legislation, STRONGLY opposed by Democrats, that would at least require these scooter people to at least register the little shitmobiles and carry at least $25k of liability insurance but it will never pass. Until then, they are a bane on society.


The mere fact that the police stopped and spoke with you IS a police report. So go ahead and file with your insurer. It's part of your insurance company's job to chase this shit down. The police have a record of the stop ... but just not a formal incident report. But there IS a record. So unless you're concerned about raising rates, make your insurer do its job.

That's why we all pay hefty uninsured motorist assessments as part of our premiums. Bastards. The deadbeat that hit you, too.


----------



## Leni

jpr62902 said:


> Why not just sue the bastard?  In Ohio, if you get a judgment and they don't pay up, you can get their driver's license suspended, file a judgment lien (so they can't ever buy or sell a house without paying YOU) garnishee their paychecks and bank accounts, etc.  Also, judgment interest is 10% in Ohio (I think).  If you can collect, it adds up over the years.



Low lifes like him know people that would make your life miserable, even beat the s**t out of you.  Kill your pet.  

I love waybombs idea.  That will humiliate him and cause all kinds of trouble for him.  Even better he will have no way to figure out who did it.


----------



## Dargo

Reuben Goldberg said:


> The mere fact that the police stopped and spoke with you IS a police report. So go ahead and file with your insurer. It's part of your insurance company's job to chase this shit down. The police have a record of the stop ... but just not a formal incident report. But there IS a record. So unless you're concerned about raising rates, make your insurer do its job.
> 
> That's why we all pay hefty uninsured motorist assessments as part of our premiums. Bastards. The deadbeat that hit you, too.



My insurer (for now) is Geico.  They don't pay shit!  All they pay for is cute commercials to get more 'suckers' paying in premiums.  I'm in the process of dumping everything I have with Geico over them refusing to pay for the uninsured/underinsured part of my policy I pay premiums for after I got hit head on by a drunk driver (5X over the legal limit) over a year ago and she didn't have coverage.  When every attorney I speak to says "Oh, Geico, they are terrible to work with", I know I'm with the WRONG insurance company.  You don't get much more clear cut than sitting at a stoplight and getting hit head on and having several people stay and give statements to the police and the drunk driver being hauled off in handcuffs.


----------



## Dargo

waybomb said:


> You know where he lives, so you have to get his name first. Shouldn't be too hard to do.
> 
> Subscribe to a few gay magazines for him, some skinhead magazines, white supremecy magazines, sign him up for the Tea Party, pledge some money to the Republican Party and the Tea Party, etc, etc. Wouldn't take to long to flood his mailbox with this and the boys in the hood would certainly find out.
> 
> Don't send any money, just click the bill-me-later radio button. Do all this from a library computer or a store display computer.
> 
> Order cable tv, satellite tv, Uverse, etc. Call Goodwill for a pick up of all his furniture.
> 
> If you didn't mind spending a little money, you could think of all sorts of stuff to send him.
> 
> Does he have a ho at home. Call her up from a pay phone (are there any?) and yell at her for her homie screwin your ho. Demand child support.
> 
> And so on.



Hmm, unless his name is "Brenda", his name isn't on anything...


----------



## Danang Sailor

jpr's idea is probably the best, and it is surely legal.  However, if you want to set the guy afoot for a while, plain old white
sugar in the tank will - wait for it - tank the engine big time.


----------



## Adillo303

Dargo - the simple answer is that you can't legally get even or payback. That is the whole reason that laws are written and there are police to enforce them. Sadly, very sadly wrong thinking people have over time watered down an diluted that system to the point that it is no longer effective.

If you are willing to incur some risk, many of the suggested ways should work. It seems to me that the police refusing to take action would be dereliction of duty on their part. I wouldn't go there though, they have all the sharp objects. I once saw an episode of mythbusters that seemed to debunk the mothballs / sugar ideas. A couple cups of concrete mix and a little water should be effective. The subscriptions are a great idea, don't ask how I know.


----------



## Wee Willy

I'd get a can of pink spray paint and have a go on the scooter.


----------



## Reuben Goldberg

jpr62902 said:


> Why not just sue the bastard? In Ohio, if you get a judgment and they don't pay up, you can get their driver's license suspended, file a judgment lien (so they can't ever buy or sell a house without paying YOU) garnishee their paychecks and bank accounts, etc. Also, judgment interest is 10% in Ohio (I think). If you can collect, it adds up over the years.


Some find this a favorable approach. But if I might ask, counselor, how much would Dargo need to invest in legal fees to recoup his $700? 

 A few of the gotcha's he could do himself with the clerk of court and/or small claims court. But the real nasty ones would likely require a lawyer.

How much would you charge to get even with the deadbeat?


----------



## BigAl RIP

waybomb said:


> You know where he lives, so you have to get his name first. Shouldn't be too hard to do.
> 
> Subscribe to a few gay magazines for him, some skinhead magazines, white supremecy magazines, sign him up for the Tea Party, pledge some money to the Republican Party and the Tea Party, etc, etc. Wouldn't take to long to flood his mailbox with this and the boys in the hood would certainly find out.
> 
> Don't send any money, just click the bill-me-later radio button. Do all this from a library computer or a store display computer.
> 
> Order cable tv, satellite tv, Uverse, etc. Call Goodwill for a pick up of all his furniture.
> 
> If you didn't mind spending a little money, you could think of all sorts of stuff to send him.
> 
> Does he have a ho at home. Call her up from a pay phone (are there any?) and yell at her for her homie screwin your ho. Demand child support.
> 
> And so on.


  I would just like to say that I think you are a wonderful person and I never want to make you mad


----------



## Dargo

Well, "Brenda" just signed up for a free 6 month trial to "Frock" magazine.  Frock


----------



## jpr62902

Reuben Goldberg said:


> Some find this a favorable approach. But if I might ask, counselor, how much would Dargo need to invest in legal fees to recoup his $700?
> 
> A few of the gotcha's he could do himself with the clerk of court and/or small claims court. But the real nasty ones would likely require a lawyer.
> 
> How much would you charge to get even with the deadbeat?


 
 I wouldn't charge anything because I don't do collection work.  Anyone can handle this kinda collection stuff on their own.  The only legal expense would therefore be filing fees.


----------



## Dargo

jpr62902 said:


> I wouldn't charge anything because I don't do collection work.  Anyone can handle this kinda collection stuff on their own.  The only legal expense would therefore be filing fees.



As you can see, I'm really taking the vicious approach...
They just made a request to start receiving all the LGBT information as well.

IMHO, I have about a zero percent chance of even recovering the filing fee amount.  Besides, you know these sort of people NEVER show up for court dates anyway and I needn't waste my time making trips to our courthouse.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

SSS


----------



## Wee Willy

Hence my suggestion stands. Make sure you get the seat well painted.


----------



## Leni

I'd be afraid that someone would see me and tell the able henry.  That would have the potential of escalating into a very bad situation.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Dargo said:


> *He has no license; thus riding a scooter in his mid 30's. He has no registration nor insurance since he has zero assets to protect. This guy is the worst example of a human living freely off of society with no worries I can imagine.* *Until then, they are a bane on society*.


 
 So you saying Obama ran into you ??


----------



## ki0ho

BigAl said:


> I would just like to say that I think you are a wonderful person and I never want to make you mad





Im with All on thisone!!!!   Sure do like the way ...waybomb thinks though!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

If he is married ,A dozen roses sent to him saying  .

   " You were incredible "!
" Anytime . Anywhere . Any place !!"

 If he is married . there will be hell to pay when his wife sees the roses


----------



## waybomb

BigAl said:


> If he is married ,A dozen roses sent to him saying  .
> 
> " You were incredible "!
> " Anytime . Anywhere . Any place !!"
> 
> If he is married . there will be hell to pay when his wife sees the roses



A few dollars spent week worth it.

Try to find some local glbt local hangouts and sign up for the latest news. 

It would be best if you could get his name. That opens the floodgates. 

We could all help in your endeavors


----------



## waybomb

Gotta get his name and phone number. Pay for it if needed. Then

Call Jehovah's and tell them you may be interested in converting, could they come visit? Greenpeace. HSUS. DNC/RNC/Lebertarians always look for donations. 

Post some criag's lists add for free stuff, come get it. A personal ad for some consensual gay sex works too.

Take some time and make up a reciept of money for a backordered Penis Enlarger. Label the envelope's sender something like "Indiana's Largest Penis Enlarger Retailer" In fact, I'm sure you could come up with all sorts of great stuff he bought and is backordered!

Order him a male stripper, paid for by Brenda.


----------



## Dargo

waybomb said:


> Gotta get his name and phone number. Pay for it if needed. Then
> 
> Call Jehovah's and tell them you may be interested in converting, could they come visit? Greenpeace. HSUS. DNC/RNC/Lebertarians always look for donations.
> 
> Post some criag's lists add for free stuff, come get it. A personal ad for some consensual gay sex works too.
> 
> Take some time and make up a reciept of money for a backordered Penis Enlarger. Label the envelope's sender something like "Indiana's Largest Penis Enlarger Retailer" In fact, I'm sure you could come up with all sorts of great stuff he bought and is backordered!
> 
> Order him a male stripper, paid for by Brenda.



I like it!  Since I'm clearly not willing to violate the law, I may see if I can call in another (I got out of a well deserved speeding ticked last month) favor from a friend on the local police force and get his name and, if he has one, phone number.


----------



## marchplumber

"Anger and resentment are such a caustic solution, they will dissolve the vessel that contains them."  I would not be willing to squander the precious time I have been given on the low life person who did it.  Why give them, "Free rent in my head."? I bet he hasn't thought about it for a minute, except to relate it to another as another example of "beating they system".  Sorry about your bumper cover.  Somehow, there have always been and always WILL be people who care NOTHING for others property, health, or well being.  I just don't have to go there anymore.  
Hope and pray that you find some satisfaction in your endeavor.  
God bless,
Tony


----------



## waybomb

marchplumber said:


> "Anger and resentment are such a caustic solution, they will dissolve the vessel that contains them."  I would not be willing to squander the precious time I have been given on the low life person who did it.  Why give them, "Free rent in my head."? I bet he hasn't thought about it for a minute, except to relate it to another as another example of "beating they system".  Sorry about your bumper cover.  Somehow, there have always been and always WILL be people who care NOTHING for others property, health, or well being.  I just don't have to go there anymore.
> Hope and pray that you find some satisfaction in your endeavor.
> God bless,
> Tony



Appeasement is never the answer.  
You just let everyone run over you? . If they have no morals you won't help them get some? .
This dirt bag needs a big lesson in life.


----------



## marchplumber

Please, never mistake kindness for weakness.  Am I to teach all scumbags about "my" rights?  I have to live with and in myself. I find enjoyable living much more satisfying. I judge the priorities I put on life and it's circumstances, not some random idiot without concerns for others.  Hence, I do not let others control or direct my living of life.   It took MANY years of frustration, aggravation,  and physical strife for me to come to this understanding. Life is much simpler and better.  I choose my battles* not the other way around.
God bless,
Tony


----------



## BigAl RIP

marchplumber said:


> Please, never mistake kindness for weakness. Am I to teach all scumbags about "my" rights? I have to live with and in myself. I find enjoyable living much more satisfying. I judge the priorities I put on life and it's circumstances, not some random idiot without concerns for others. Hence, I do not let others control or direct my living of life. It took MANY years of frustration, aggravation, and physical strife for me to come to this understanding. Life is much simpler and better. I choose my battles* not the other way around.
> God bless,
> Tony


 
 I sure can understand your reasoning . I salute you . Many folks are not to your level of forgiveness . I try but I got a long ways to go .


----------



## waybomb

marchplumber said:


> Please, never mistake kindness for weakness.  Am I to teach all scumbags about "my" rights?  I have to live with and in myself. I find enjoyable living much more satisfying. I judge the priorities I put on life and it's circumstances, not some random idiot without concerns for others.  Hence, I do not let others control or direct my living of life.   It took MANY years of frustration, aggravation,  and physical strife for me to come to this understanding. Life is much simpler and better.  I choose my battles* not the other way around.
> God bless,
> Tony



It's one thing if the guy stopped, appologized, and then maybe gave the sob story of his pitiful leach-life, and offered 5 bucks a week to pay for the damage.

That didn't happen. He ran off, knowing full well what he did.

And people like enable him to continue.

No, I disagree with you 100% and feel you are part of the problem. Nobody holds this creep accountable and just keeps on being a dreg of society. He needs some lessons that may bring him to a come-to-Jesus moment.


----------



## Dargo

marchplumber said:


> "Anger and resentment are such a caustic solution, they will dissolve the vessel that contains them."  I would not be willing to squander the precious time I have been given on the low life person who did it.  Why give them, "Free rent in my head."? I bet he hasn't thought about it for a minute, except to relate it to another as another example of "beating they system".  Sorry about your bumper cover.  Somehow, there have always been and always WILL be people who care NOTHING for others property, health, or well being.  I just don't have to go there anymore.
> Hope and pray that you find some satisfaction in your endeavor.
> God bless,
> Tony



I can assure you that I've not missed a single wink of sleep nor even a tiny bit of anguish because of this dirtbag.  As I said, if I really wanted to hurt him and drop to his level, I could have the day he ran into my car and damaged it.  He opted to run without concern of who he may have endangered riding through yards and alleys to escape me.  Sorry to sound mean and nasty, but I stopped my pursuit because I feared some innocent bystander could possibly get hurt if I went all out and chased him down; which I could have.  Instead, I immediately wrote off the damage in my mind but I also made a mental note of the scooter and of the rider along with the area, knowing he likely was close to home.

Sure enough, several months later when I found him and followed him to see where he lived, I just happened to be on that street on my way home and noticed the scooter and the matching dirtbag owner as he exited a liquor store with his smokes and liquor.  I spent zero time worrying about him or looking for him.  I simply happened upon him as I suspected I eventually would.  Now that I've found out more about him, I get to have fun in plotting how I can torment him for being nothing but a worthless asshole.  Now the ball is in my court and I get to do what I want, how much I want and when I want and there is nothing he can do about it.  I look at it more as 'karma' than revenge.  I knew within 10 seconds of this jerk ramming me that I'd never see a penny for the damage.  I simply kept an eye out for the guy when in that general area and, sure enough, I found him and now get to have my fun.

I'm simply one of those people whose DNA refuses to allow me to be smacked and do nothing about it in return.  I've never run from a fight in my life and am too old to start now.  I've also had dozens and dozens of losers damage my property, steal from me and generally live with their "ME" attitude; only caring about what they want regardless of if what pleases them is illegal or harms another person or their property.  I simply need to plot my time to have fun with a little intelligence since I have something to lose whereas this deadbeat has nothing to lose.  But doing nothing after what he did is simply not an option now that he's made the mistake of being stupid enough to tread the same path without a care about being seen and the possible repercussions coming from those he has wronged.


----------



## Wee Willy

You go Dargo. 

 Since it's been several months he'll never suspect it was you.


----------



## Dargo

Aww man!!  Now my possible fun is over!  It seems that the deadbeat ran from someone else and they continued to pursue him.  Here is the story (Oh, yeah, St. Joe Ave. is where he rammed me and where I spotted him again a few days ago)  

Dirtbag scooter rider apparently found a car


----------



## Leni

Well, look at it this way.  He ran from the police who arrested him for that and the drugs he had on him.  If he's let out on bail you'll still be able to have fun.  If not then you know that he's cooling his heels in jail.  I'll bet that he'll be out on bail.  Don't you wish that you could be a fly on the wall when he gets his first issues of the magazines?  Yeah, I've got a nasty get even side to me also.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Leni said:


> Well, look at it this way. He ran from the police who arrested him for that and the drugs he had on him. If he's let out on bail you'll still be able to have fun. If not then you know that he's cooling his heels in jail. I'll bet that he'll be out on bail. Don't you wish that you could be a fly on the wall when he gets his first issues of the magazines? Yeah, I've got a nasty get even side to me also.


 
 And he will get his mail forwarded and then it will be interesting to try to explain the magineses. LOL


----------



## Leni

Oh!  I hadn't thought of that one Big Al.  The word will spread throughout the community and yes he will have a hard time explaining it.


----------



## Wee Willy

With that much drug he's not getting out anytime soon. Remember, no bail on this POS.

 It'd be interesting that he gets his mags while in prison. The inmates are going to be really interested. LOL


----------



## Leni

Question.  Do they actually forward mail to inmates?


----------



## bczoom

From the article:
"habitual traffic violator for life"

Never heard of that charge but it sounds like he's a really shitty driver.


----------



## Wee Willy

Man, that's a loser and a half. LOL


----------



## waybomb

So now everything should be public record. You should now be able to find everything you'll need on this dirtbag.

His cell buddies need to know his sexual preferences. Maybe even have child's clothing catalogs sent to him. Fellow inmates really hate child "likers".


----------

